# pagefile.sys löschen



## sleepo (5. September 2004)

Hi Leute

Hab ein rießen Problem. Mein Festplattenspeicher wird knapp... nun hab ich gesehen das sich in C:\ eine pagefile.sys befindet die 4 GB groß ist. Kann ich die löschen und wenn ja wie ? Beim löschen kommt fehler.

mfg Christian Abele


----------



## Tutankhseth (5. September 2004)

Das müsste die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows sein, die kannst du nicht löschen.
Wenn du mal in der Systemsteuerung/System auf Erweitert gehst kannst du unter Systemleistungsoptionen die Größe verändern oder die Datei auf einer anderen Partition speichern.


----------



## sleepo (21. September 2004)

geht nich die 4GB datei bleibt da---


----------



## mschuetzda (21. September 2004)

Welches Windows-BS hast Du ?
Hast Du eine oder mehrere Partitionen ?
Hast Du auch versucht die Größe der pagefile.sys zu ändern ?
EDIT: Bist Du als Administrator angemeldet ?


----------

